# 4/15/16 Pomp trip



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I finally got to go ! It was ruff as a cob out there this morning. I was using 4 oz. weights but the wind kept blowing a bow in the line and would slowly drag my bait to the west. The bite was pretty good this morning. It started out with a giant red that took me down the beach a couple of hundred yards before I could get him in. I was way to far from the cart and my phone to get a picture before I released him,but he was 40 plus inches. After releasing him ,I was walking back to my cart and saw slack line on one of my rods. I ran as fast as a fat boy could and landed the first pomp, 14 1/4 inches. Then I started catching them pretty regular. I caught another over sized red ,but it was small enough that I was able to bring it in close to the cart and get a picture. Then I caught a couple of blue fish and shortly after that I caught my sixth keeper pomp. Decided to spread my pomps out for a picture, before I gathered in all my rods. I got a picture or two, then one of my rods doubles over . I quickly threw all the fish back in the cooler and grab the rod ,another bull red. As I am fighting him, I see my east rod bow then go slack. I kept on fighting the red, until I saw my line from the east rod going under the line I had the red on. I figured it was a pomp so I loosened my drag and set the red rod back in the holder and grabbed the other one . Fought it in and had a pomp double on the same rig. But I already had a limit ,so back they went. It seemed so wrong throwing back perfectly good pompano ! I went back to the red rod ,but he had popped the line. I guess that I didn't loosen the drag enough. Oh well, it was a good morning ! The tally this morning was 9 pomps one of which was under sized, 2 bluefish, 2 reds beached and 1 that popped the line. I fished from 7:00 to 9:30.






















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Very nice! Haven't been in a week. Need to get out there.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Way to go man! I'm glad you got to go and catch some fish.
I'm going to try to go down tomorrow and hope it's better than last weekend.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Was the water muddy?


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome report! Sounds like fun


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hell yea, great haul, congrats. What were they eating?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Killing me! I won't be out till Sunday! Nice work on the pomps!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I recognize that pavement . . .


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Russ,
How do those orange poly tires do on the dry sand?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The fish were caught on peeled shrimp. 
The water wasn't clear, but it wasn't very muddy.
The orange tires are far superior to the tires that came on it. I really wanted the gray ones ,but took the cheaper route. So much easier to pull on the sand now. 
Ha, that pavement is my driveway. Lol


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks !
I just got a cart last week and those hard tires sucked hard coming across the beach .


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm put fishin now cursed my tires the entire way where can I get some orange ones. Hopefully the bite picks up this afternoon so far not a thing but rough surf.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh and heck of a catch I wanted to be out in a bad way this am.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good haul Russ! Keep at it! Gotta stay on the board!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

You the man grouperking, glad you got a successful trip in.


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

What a great! Nice job on the limit!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> I'm put fishin now cursed my tires the entire way where can I get some orange ones. Hopefully the bite picks up this afternoon so far not a thing but rough surf.


I don't know where you can get them over that way. Over my way you can get them at a couple of bait and tackle stores. Sam's bait and tackle on canal road has them. Good luck fishing this afternoon.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

I say, I say that's a fantastic day...great job there GROUPERKING!


----------



## Surfslayer (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice job Grouperking!!!! Congrats. You're right, surf was difficult this morning. Fished from 8-10 and couldnt keep my bait still even with 6oz.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

great catch GK. Got to use my new wheels this am.I am happy.
Ordered a wheel and axle kit from Fishin-mate-carts


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent catch and pics. Congrats.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice work that's a mess of em. I wasn't able to get out this weekend and I see everyone killed em.


----------



## MTank411 (May 24, 2015)

Nice work


----------

